

Losing Apple - nork
http://crateofpenguins.com/blog/losing-apple

======
badman_ting
Some interesting points but I think this is poorly-conceived. Apple dropped a
ton of new interesting things last week, I'd much rather think about that than
how Jobs worshipers are dumb.

About Apple not deserving the scrutiny - if we're talking about some of the
more mundane aspects of the company, I agree. The construction materials used
in their retail stores, for example. But otherwise, it's a unique organization
in many respects and that's why it gets so much attention. I used to get
crabby about that too but I realize now that it's not worth fighting.

The fruit is doing interesting things. If the way people talk about the fruit
is dumb or annoying, listen to a different conversation.

~~~
hashbanged
The way that people talk about the fruit is the intended effect of their
marketing. It's kind of hard to ignore, when they've been so successful at
becoming a lifestyle brand. Even if it doesn't end with any concrete
suggestion, I enjoyed reading about the author's exhaustion with Apple hype.

